# Question for Promise ATA/100 controller users

## pjp

What kernel version are you using? (uname -r)  Mine is 2.4.19-r1 and my controller works fine.  

As I've read some versions don't, I'm curious which ones do... you usually don't see that get posted.

Thanks.

I'll add versions reported not to work as I find them.

----------

## mellofone

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> What kernel version are you using? (uname -r)  Mine is 2.4.19-r1 and my controller works fine.  
> 
> As I've read some versions don't, I'm curious which ones do... you usually don't see that get posted.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...

 

Still using the 2.4.19-r1 "vanilla" sources as well...

None of the gentoo sources work with my Ultra100TX2 card, and I have tried all of the releases I could get my hands on  :Smile: 

I filed a bug [https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2531] and have been watching it closely...

----------

## delta407

vanilla-sources is 2.4.18; are you using gentoo-sources 2.4.19-r1 or did you download 2.4.19-pre1 from kernel.org?

----------

## mellofone

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> vanilla-sources is 2.4.18; are you using gentoo-sources 2.4.19-r1 or did you download 2.4.19-pre1 from kernel.org?

 

Sorry, let me clarify a bit. Before there WHERE actual gentoo sources, there was a plain old "linux-sources", which was 2.4.19.

I forget which patches were applied, that was over a month ago  :Smile: 

----------

## delta407

Uhhh... there is no 2.4.19 yet.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mellofone

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Uhhh... there is no 2.4.19 yet. 

 

```
uname -a

Linux fringe 2.4.19-r1 #13 SMP Wed May 15 19:14:42 EDT 2002 i686 AuthenticAMD
```

It hasn't been declared STABLE, but but neither are the gentoo sources. They are simply patched versions of 2.4.18 too.

----------

## pjp

There is a good chance the problem is related to NOT using make mrproper. 

I found a thread where someone was able to use an r7 kernel with mrproper.  

See this thread for mrproper info.

----------

## smtanner

I am using the 2.4.19-gentoo-r7.  I have a Maxtor ultra ata/100 pci adaptor card which I believe uses a promis chip and it is working perfectly.

----------

## pjp

 *smtanner wrote:*   

> I am using the 2.4.19-gentoo-r7.  I have a Maxtor ultra ata/100 pci adaptor card which I believe uses a promis chip and it is working perfectly.

 

Do you recall if you used make mrproper or not?

----------

